# How many days after extracting...



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I bottled some after it was two years old and very granulated. I bottled some the same day I crushed and strained it. I think the answer to that question depends on you.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I usually wait a couple days. The primary reason is that the microscopic air bubbles will have a chance to float to the top. This allows me to bottle from the bottom and get crystal clear honey.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I wait a few days as well. Last year, I extracted one weekend and bottled the next.


----------



## Apuuli (May 17, 2006)

We used to wait only one day but when the honey is thicker it's not long enough. Now we usually wait at least 2 days but it all depends on when we have time and how long we can wait before bottling. It's great to see a table full of freshly filled bottles!


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*if your honey house is warm, you can bottle sooner*

the bubbles rise faster if the honey is less think because of the warmth. I usually wait 3-5 days. I hope that helps.


----------

